# 9th replacement bolt in less than 2 1/2 months... Not an environmental issue



## Troy Okerlund (Nov 27, 2019)

I made the mistake of going all in with TiVo a few years back. I did the lifetime membership with a decked out evil bolt one terabyte and then about 5 minutes. minis then as you know had trouble connecting to the internet so I upgraded to the new minis. I'm $3,000 deep at this point. how about a year ago my boat lost the ability to produce mocha. So I just ran cat6 throughout my house. Except for one TV. So eventually I said screw it and I asked for a replacement. That replacement failed almost immediately. then they said they would give me another replacement but only 500 GB because that's all they had. I got upset obviously because I paid for one terabyte. That failed almost immediately. I assure you it's not environmental issue. They're all failing for different reasons. But it's abundantly clear they'll be renews or refurbishes these or they're just screwing with me at this point. I escalated my concerns up to the executive level. Or I have a lady who was extremely antagonistic. I've written letters to my Minnesota attorney general. I've also written letters to executive members of TiVo. Unfortunately she takes extreme joy in this because everything gets forwarded to her and executive relations. She's out of the country. That's also frustrating people used to have really good US based support. she's told me on multiple occasions that I can talk to no one else. That regardless of who I sent letters to they all go to her. if I want to logic complaint I would have to lodge a complaint to her. That's my only contact. Meanwhile I think at this point she's just screwing with me. because these bolts are failing immediately out of the box. one of them wouldn't connect to a cable card I had spectrum communications come out that cost me $79. Then I had one that immediately started crashing after plugging it in. 1/2 hour show showed up as a recordings because it kept crashing and starting the recording halfway through the show. The funny part was I still tried to watch it. And each time it forwarded to the next three to five minute segment it would roll another commercial. The TiVo this evening got all of its downloads successful. But I can't connect to the network or any other minis. I go to title screens and it's blank I have to back out and go to a different setting. None of my shows will show up. It's clearly defective right out of the box yet again. I would bail on TiVo but my whole system's designed around Ethernet cable. I've run $4,000 ft of ethernet. And to switch back to a cable box I would now have to run coax. 

After 13 TiVo's that fail almost immediately who can I complain to. They're wasting a ton of money shipping me the TiVos and paying for me to ship them back. it's not cost effective plus I've written negative reviews on every review board I can. I'm thinking about filing in conciliation court known as small claims court just so I can see a table representative face-to-face. At that point after explaining this I have to believe common sense would prevail and they would just fix the issue and provide a working box... Using speech text so I hope this game won't all right


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Dang!
Sounds like you've been bit by all the gremlins.
I'd bet it's all fixable, but you're going to need to start reducing things down to lowest common denominator and it doesn't seem like you're in the right head-space...

Is there no Custom Installer in your area that can come fix this for you?

-KP


----------



## Troy Okerlund (Nov 27, 2019)

kpeters59 said:


> Dang!
> Sounds like you've been bit by all the gremlins.
> I'd bet it's all fixable, but you're going to need to start reducing things down to lowest common denominator and it doesn't seem like you're in the right head-space...
> 
> ...


That's just it they're coming broken right out of the box. I've got everything stripped down I've done every bit of troubleshooting there is to do even brought a low voltage tech in. Tivo told me they had no more replacement one terabyte bolts. And I think that's true now they're just setting out the stacks of old crap. Really and truly I believe that there's an executive relations lady who's got it out for me. I've written letters to the attorney general's office I've written letters to the tivo executives and they all get forwarded to her. She is very antagonistic and tells me that everything has to go through her and there's no point in me trying to talk to anyone else. I told her I want to make complaint about her and she said that's fine but it had to go through her. I don't know what country she's in but she the hell I'm a terrible person


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You're new here.

One of the symptoms of your newest TiVo sounds like an issue with the new 'pre-roll' ads. That can be fixed. It probably all can, but you should plan on chipping away at it.

If you'd like to concentrate on getting this working, we can help you with that. But it seems like you want to focus your energy on the Customer Service Rep.

Hard Drives are cheap, so if having a larger hard drive is super important, $50 solves that.

The first thing to do though is to get the TiVo you've got fully functional and then start adding the Mini's to the system. It'll just take a bit of time.

Check your area for TiVo Reseller's. They're the most likely to be able to help you. Although, a "low voltage Tech" sounds a little bit like what I'm talking about. They just need to have a _strong_ familiarity with how TiVo's work.

-KP


----------



## Troy Okerlund (Nov 27, 2019)

This is frustrating because I'm limited by characters. I've had TiVo for 7 years I'm very very comfortable and knowledgeable with TiVo the issue with hand is my TiVo which word flawlessly for years stopped producing mocha. That's what I was sent to refurbished TiVo. They only sent me a 500 GB so I was frustrated because I had a one terabyte. I sent them a 1 TB and they sent me a 500 GB pack. That failed. The executive relation said they had no one terabytes. I made a complaint to the Minnesota attorney general's office. That complaint was forwarded to TiVo and then onto the executive relations lady. At that point I think they felt compelled to replace apples for apples of one terabyte. So they did that sending me one that failed immediately they've continued that process for eight weeks continually sending me tables under the sun. it's not the fact that I don't know how to operate a table or that I have an environmental issues these are just turds right out of the box. And I don't know how to get to the head of the snake. I've written letters two table executives and they all get forwarded back to the executive relations lady. She sends me taunting emails ask me why I would even try to contact anybody else because everything has to go through her. She's almost gleeful when she tells me she'll send me a new TV box out. The problem is just to change the cable card it takes an hour. Then transfer recordings which virtually none of them transfer. Transfer all my one passes. Reboot do updates takes about 3 hours only to find out the tivo is complete ****. My whole house is set up for ethernet cable. So it's not like I can mail on the TiVo system I have seven minis and I'm happily invested at this point. but I'm too goddamn angry or frustrated to go buy a new TiVo. I simply want a renewed or refurbished one that works. Or them to send me a working one. After $3,000 I think they owe it to me contractually to send me a working TiVo.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

OK.

Are you going to report back when that's resolved?

-KP


----------



## Troy Okerlund (Nov 27, 2019)

It's late at night and obviously speech to text isn't that great somehow table transfers to TiVo. Hopefully you get the gist of what I'm saying


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I do.

And you seem to completely miss mine...

-KP


----------



## Troy Okerlund (Nov 27, 2019)

Lol I'd love too... I'm not a quitter. But I just can't wrap my head around it. 10th TiVo is in the mail right now. They're paying hours and hours of customer service to troubleshoot these. Plus they're paying shipping both ways. And they're getting negative reviews galore. Why would they send out these boxes. Clearly they've got a problem if they're failing within hours. This isn't only issue. Any reason why TiVo dumps their US support? they used to be so amazing they could resolve anything. And they used common sense approach.. I don't know if you but it's an absolute iron curtain you cannot talk to anyone in the US or anyone affiliated with TiVo other than customer support


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Around here, we don't recommend trying to solve TiVo issues by calling TiVo Support...

And, I'm hesitant to suggest this to you, but, to me, you seem eligible for an upgrade to the new Edge model. But then you're stuck on the new software.

-KP


----------



## Troy Okerlund (Nov 27, 2019)

That's why I joined this group. I got to believe there's a more common sense approach. I've spent no less than 40 hours on the phone. And it doesn't make sense for TiVo to send bolts paying shipping both ways to my house when they know their defective and their ****. How do I resolve a problem without using customer support? it would really piss me off to go and buy a new bolt plus I believe they've told me they would not transfer my lifetime membership from my one bolt to a new bolt. I get if I had some old antiquated turd. But this is what my lifetime membership is on is a bolt. And after fighting this battle for 3 months it would feel like they won if I give them more money. How do I beat these little cocksuckers? Sorry all you're going to get is extremely angry frustrated guy. Imagine 3 months and over 100 hours on the phone you would turn into a raging lunatic. I'm surprised how composed I can keep myself


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Your initial post spends quite of bit of real estate on the Customer Service Rep, but you give a tiny amount of detail on the Bolt.

It seems like it's working, by itself. Right? You just can't get the Mini's to properly play your recordings?

You should check your TiVo Account online and verify that the (latest) Bolt is on your Account and has the same MAK number listed as the Mini's. With as many TiVo swaps as you've done, it would be easy for that issue to exist.

I guess you've gone through the Mini's setup to switch to the new 'Host'?

And you do still have Coax throughout the house? Plus you added Ethernet? Except 1 room?

-KP


----------



## Troy Okerlund (Nov 27, 2019)

Minis and mini vox 2 work fine always have. These are all bolt issues. Not to be a dick but this is not a me being clueless issue. I'm wondering how the hell you get around executive relations to get a common sense approach to fixing this. Tivo is spending a ton of money on this providing a bad service. I really have to believe I'm being F'ed with. Also how can TiVo be out of 1tb TiVo bolts? They are for sale on there site right now! But they will only send renewed bolts and by renewed they mean damaged bolts with new stick put on.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

OK.

Well, let us know how it goes...I'm out...

-KP


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

Are you looking for people in this forum to help with your technical issues or help you fight with TiVo? If you believe the issue is that they sending you defective units ... Couldn't you buy a brand new bolt with a monthly fee and just try it for a week or two and then cancel service and return it to confirm that?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slumpert (Oct 18, 2019)

Wouldn’t it be ironic if the cable card is at fault for blowing up all those bolts.

Love how you somehow think a private forum of TiVo users is somehow able to do more than your court system and attorney general.

Where are “all those other” site you have been complaining to and giving bad reviews on? This is practically the only site I know about, I would love to see other sites.


----------



## JackMcC (Aug 11, 2019)

Post your issue with your 10th replacement TIVO Bolt (assuming you have one) to see if you can get feedback from the folks here on the forum who are typically more knowledgeable then customer service techs.

I know for a fact TIVO doesn’t do a great job thoroughly checking out replacement TIVOs for full functionality, but 10 TIVOs is a little excessive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Is this HarlyRandom with a new name?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

You mention they all fail in different ways. When they send replacements do they send complete in box units? They used to send bare Tivo replacements, you keep your power supply and remote. So even though the problems seem different they could be related to the power supply/AC adapter if using the same one. If not, well good luck, this seems like a Guinness Book of Records type situation. Oh, as someone else mentioned maybe something with cable card if using the same one throughout the process?


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

First, can you start using paragraphs.. No wonder nobody wants to help you. Your posts are just run on and that gets annoying.
Are you using a tuning adapter? (because you need to with spectrum) 
Second, All this complaining about TiVo on here, but how about you get to the problem. Whats going on? What is your setup? Can you be more specific about the problem you are having with the TiVo, and less about the problems with the company? 
Are you using a tuning adapter? (because you need to with spectrum)
Third, What have you done to troubleshoot this? 
Are you using a tuning adapter? Because you NEED TO with spectrum.


----------



## Mukwonago (Dec 1, 2019)

I don't want to hijack the thread here, but I'm mystified at how he's able to transfer his lifetime subscription from one box to another. Is that a grandfathered right? Is my understanding correct that if I buy a Bolt VOX today, with lifetime, that if that Bolt dies in 4 years .... the lifetime goes with the box and I am SOL? In the fin print on TIVO's website I see this:
"TiVo All In Service Plan is for the life of the device."


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

Mukwonago said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread here, but I'm mystified at how he's able to transfer his lifetime subscription from one box to another. Is that a grandfathered right? Is my understanding correct that if I buy a Bolt VOX today, with lifetime, that if that Bolt dies in 4 years .... the lifetime goes with the box and I am SOL? In the fin print on TIVO's website I see this:
> "TiVo All In Service Plan is for the life of the device."


If that happens, then Yes you are SOL if you can't find a way to fix it. Parts are pretty cheap though if something does go wrong.

As for transferring lifetime service, I have read there was a one time offer for people who had a certain earlier series, I want to say series 2. It was IIRC a $99 transfer fee to a newer series TiVo. They were outdated after a few more came up, and there was something that meant that they weren't going to work. That's the basics of it. I'm sure someone else will chime in or you can search for the specifics if you really care.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Mukwonago said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread here, but I'm mystified at how he's able to transfer his lifetime subscription from one box to another. Is that a grandfathered right? Is my understanding correct that if I buy a Bolt VOX today, with lifetime, that if that Bolt dies in 4 years .... the lifetime goes with the box and I am SOL? In the fin print on TIVO's website I see this:
> "TiVo All In Service Plan is for the life of the device."


TiVi has made exceptions because there have been so many failures of the drives in the Bolts.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I would have just asked for a refund and went to something else. Feels like way too much work to get 13 Tivos shipped to you. and write letters to Attorney General and all of that stuff. 

YOu got options nowadays. I would just move on.


I assume you broke troubleshooting down to plugging the Tivo directly into the tv, directly into a cable modem and directly into the cable line coming from the outside bypassing anything in between. 1 cord for each.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

trip1eX said:


> I would have just asked for a refund and went to something else. Feels like way too much work to get 13 Tivos shipped to you.


i find it even more difficult to believe tivo shipped 13 defective boxes to one customer in such a short period of time, i think there's something else happening here.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> i find it even more difficult to believe tivo shipped 13 defective boxes to one customer in such a short period of time, i think there's something else happening here.


Yeah feels like there is more to the story.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> i find it even more difficult to believe tivo shipped 13 defective boxes to one customer in such a short period of time, i think there's something else happening here.





trip1eX said:


> Yeah feels like there is more to the story.


Same here, you can't have that many failures and say the user or environment are not part of it, no one is THAT unlucky, unless of course the local delivery driver has a vendetta against the OP and drops the boxes off a 13 story building before delivery.


----------

